# UPDATE! AND NOW TWINS!!!!!!!! Are they actually pregnant or just fat?!



## secuono (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm getting sick of waiting. They haven't changed since I sheared them...wtf is going on? Fat or what? arg!
I'll get better pics when the rain stops.

1/26/2012






2/27/2012


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the same dilemma with my goats...haha
"Are they pregnant or just fat?"
I guess I will wait patiently one more month and see if they get any more fatter


----------



## secuono (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## bnbfarm (Mar 1, 2012)

i'm going to go with pregnant. but you never know !


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, it's sort of hard to tell from the pictures.  There looks like there might be a little udder in the very last pic, but it could also be the angle of the sheep.  Really hard to to tell when you keep the ram in all the time.  Just keep an eye out for udders.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2012)

Their bellies do look rounder, but you never know.


----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2012)

*Sigh* and the waiting continues...


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 1, 2012)

OK so i know NOTHING about sheep/goats/horses etc etc but im going with pregnant, course this is just what i think, but im now herd animal expert


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 1, 2012)

When was the last time you saw the ram taking interest in them?

They are looking very round in the belly BUT then so are some of ours who lambed a few weeks ago & are now enjoying the fresh green pasture that is coming up!

Liz


----------



## secuono (Mar 2, 2012)

Back when I got them, Oct/Nov. He only shows interest in them if they are eating and he want it or hiding behind them because something scared him....


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 2, 2012)

if you only had them exposed to your ram in what sounds like late Oct early Nov they would be 4 months along now... to me they look pregnant but certainly in the next two weeks you will know for certain when they start to bag up and the ligaments start to loosen.

Oh... and to Cornish, your commented on greening pastures...   Its snowing today and I don't think I like you much!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Mar 2, 2012)

Have they come back into estrus since you bred them?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Their udders have developed some in a month, what it's filled with--milk or fat--is the question. I'm leaning toward fat because it looks like your ram has gained some weight, too. But they also look bred so it's a toss up.

May I suggest for the next breeding season, keeping your ram separate from the ewes until you breed them and then when you put them together for breeding, put a marking harness on him? That would make it sooo much easier on you to KNOW if they're bred an WHEN they're expecting.


----------



## secuono (Mar 3, 2012)

It's our first year with them, nothing is going to be as planned or how it should be. I'm hoping both have twins and at least one ewe to keep and one ram to castrate to keep the ram company. 
I don't see how the harness would work that well, I've seen him try and the girls totally say no. His chest would still hit the same spot the harness would mark, making a false positive. They showed no willingness in Dec the few times I did see him try, later the next month he couldn't even walk behind them w/o them moving away.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2012)

They look pregnant to me. Keep an eye on those udders. If the udders start getting larger and their vulvas get pinkish and puffy, you will know that you are getting close!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 3, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> II don't see how the harness would work that well, I've seen him try and the girls totally say no. His chest would still hit the same spot the harness would mark, making a false positive. They showed no willingness in Dec the few times I did see him try, later the next month he couldn't even walk behind them w/o them moving away.


It wouldn't be a false positive because it would make a very light mark on their rumps.  Only count it as a true breeding if there's a good, heavy mark on the ewe's rump.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 3, 2012)

> Oh... and to Cornish, your commented on greening pastures... smack  Its snowing today and I don't think I like you much!


LOL! SO sorry! We have had such a mild winter down here it has been incredible! Really spoiled us & the animals. Hope it warms up for you soon. 

Liz


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2012)

Every time I see them from a distance, they don't look like anything but fat. When I'm out there with them, they look like the widest little sheep ever, more horizontal than they are tall, lol. 
Boy, will their lambing ever be a surprise...


I wonder, do seasonal sheep tend to allow breeding around the same month they did the previous year? I guess if they did, it would vary from flock to flock, breed to breed. 
I like the idea of them lambing this 'late', it's far warmer outside and I don't have to worry about lambs getting cold.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

> I wonder, do seasonal sheep tend to allow breeding around the same month they did the previous year? I guess if they did, it would vary from flock to flock, breed to breed.
> I like the idea of them lambing this 'late', it's far warmer outside and I don't have to worry about lambs getting cold.


I'm not sure what you mean by "allow breeding" -- if you mean come into heat, it will vary ewe to ewe. Our sheep start coming into heat late September/early October. When your lambs are born depends on when your ewes come into heat, when the ram is put in with the ewes, and if both the ram and the ewe are fertile.

That said, the earliest lambs we've ever had were twin ewe lambs born on March 5 and the latest lambs we've ever had were twin ewe lambs born June 9.

As far as temperatures--I personally like having lambs born in March and April. That way it is still mild out when the lambs are born. I don't really like lambing later than that because it gets hot and the ewes eat less (they like to stay in the barn during the summer) which means they produce less milk, which means the lambs grow slower.


----------



## secuono (Mar 6, 2012)

Was out cleaning up old hay/bedding and noticed one ewe is more full of [hopefully] milk than the picture I posted several days ago! 
Other seems to be starting something, slightly, maybe...lol.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Trained goat eye, clueless about sheep eye.  My guess is pregnant.  They just look pregnant from the udder pics.  Those udders look like pregnant Mama udders to me.


----------



## secuono (Mar 12, 2012)

One of them has been in the barn all afternoon, she's rounder, more lazy and has much more of a milk bag than the other. 
Hurry up lambs!!!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> One of them has been in the barn all afternoon, she's rounder, more lazy and has much more of a milk bag than the other.
> Hurry up lambs!!!


I hope all goes well!!! She might be getting ready to lamb!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 12, 2012)

You never can tell...I was shocked yesterday morning looking out the kitchen window at the sheep and filling the coffee pot with water...and there is a tiny white little lamb nursing the ewe that was not supposed to be bred...she's a runty puny ewe...and there was a lamb!!  Ran out and the little ram lamb was damp and no afterbirth passed yet, so guess it happened just before I woke up....so...you never can tell...be prepared for lambs!!!  Mama ewe is doing a great job, but we're helping out with two bottles a day and giving Mama ewe more feed and drench too.  This ewe was not going to be a "keeper" but guess for now she is.  Think the lamb ram a bit premature, but can't believe she had him on her own..yikes...would have been out there all hours of the night and day if I'd known.


----------



## secuono (Mar 13, 2012)

She's deep red, near purple. Not sure if that means anything, it does in rabbits. Either way, it's real nice out this week, so great time to have lambs....
~cmon sheeps, I want to meet what's been cooking all these months!~


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

When our sheep lamb, their vulvas normally turn a rosy pink and they get noticeably larger. I would say they're beginning to change to that color.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like it will be soon now!!  How exciting

Hubby and I were talking about how our lives have changed since we got sheep...a whole season of checking teats and twats...LOLOLOL...then after the lambs arrive, checking under tails for clean bottoms, watching for first little poops and making sure they all pee too...LOLOLOL...as Sheepgirl said previously, you gotta love them!!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## secuono (Mar 15, 2012)

Last night it turned more pink. Seems like they will be 3 or so weeks apart.


----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2012)

*Triplets!!*

But they had a rough start this morning. Pony was pestering them, had to carry them over to the ram pen. Also closed off the paddock to give the adults protection. Pony went after the ram, had him up by his leg for 30sec or so before I was able to chase him off and separate them all. 
There are two boys, black and one girl, white. One of the boys seems more off than the others and I haven't seen him suckle yet.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 17, 2012)

Whoo Hoo! Congratulations!

Hope they do really well, 

Liz


----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2012)

Went back out w/the new pup and mom was not happy, lol. Pup did well. Saw all the lambs suckle, so they should hopefully be fine. 
And they are ugly, lol. Maybe when they clean up and fluff up they will be cute, but they are scrawny and funky looking now.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on the triplets 

We've never had a pure Babydoll have trips before...it's always been the Montadales or the 1/2 Montadales that throw them lol.


----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2012)

I wasn't expecting three babies, but the other day I did have a dream about triplets, that was cool. Lol. Not sure what the other ewe will have, she's not as wide as this 1st one was, nor when she will have them. But we doubled the heard in one morning, haha, pretty neat!

Will get pictures when the puppy wakes up for her potty break.


----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You gonna dock, castrate, or tag the babies? If you're gonna tag them, you should get green tags since they were born on St. Patrick's day


----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2012)

No tail docking, I'll just be sure to shave the underside of the tails later on. Only keeping the ewe lamb in the flock. Boys I'll try to sell, if they don't, I'll castrate them and they will become dinner in the Fall. Tags are worthless, I know scrapie is "needed", but two have lost their tags and the other is still in, but it'll fall out in time, or should I say rip out.  
Thinking of tattooing them, babies and adults for my records. Gotta get a tattoo pen for the rabbits, might as well tat them, too. 

I need names now! Pattie, Patrick and...? Any other St Patrick's names or starting with P?


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 17, 2012)

Patricia for the girl.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 17, 2012)

Cute! Congrats on the triplets!

They only really need scrapie tags if they are going to leave your farm. You can get small metal scrapie tags that are harder to get caught on things. 

You might want to reconsider the docking though. You have a very woolly breed and those tails are going to get muddy, poopy, wet, etc, and be very difficult and time consuming to keep clean and the potential for fly-strike is huge. Fly-strike is horrible to deal with, especially if you don't find it soon enough. Just my 2 cents, whatever that's worth.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 17, 2012)

Adorable!

Liz


----------



## secuono (Mar 17, 2012)

Lambs are doing good so far.


----------



## secuono (Mar 19, 2012)

Other ewe seems to be starting labor. Guess she was pretending not to be so close. Gonna have to think of more names soon! 

Cotton is almost 9yrs old, she had triplets and have P as the first letter. Could continue P names with Blanka's lambs, not sure if I can think up enough of them. Blanka is near 7yrs old. The ram, Bouncy, is 1mo away from being 2yrs old.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 19, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...3940_100000705527207_1191379_1389558526_n.jpg
> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...23938_100000705527207_1191380_765753399_n.jpg
> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...57267_100000705527207_1191381_642846129_n.jpg
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...23931_100000705527207_1191382_521882635_n.jpg
> ...


So cute! Congrats!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 19, 2012)

Trips!! Congrats!!!    Those look to be some good sized lambs, especially for triplets!


----------



## secuono (Mar 19, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Trips!! Congrats!!!    Those look to be some good sized lambs, especially for triplets!


Really? Must of been the warm Winter and the never ending grass, lol. Fed them the pellets a bit early.




*And then I also gave the CDT shot too early. Should I wait until 4-6wks and then another 2-4wks for their booster or give them it now and wait 4 & 2wks for boosters?*


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow!!!!  Triplets...really cute little babies   Congratulations!!!!  I love the look of them...like teddy bear Ewoks....adorable


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 19, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you give it to them? I forgot. More than 4 weeks ago?  You can pretty much vaccinate whenever you want, and give the booster 3-4 weeks later. I would make sure if you vaccinate before 8 weeks, that they get at least 1 more booster after that.


----------



## secuono (Mar 19, 2012)

Ugh, I donno. Other thread seems to show it was around the end of January. 
Guess I can wait until I'm sure the lambs are active and bouncing around. Don't want to stress everyone too soon. Though, I have been watching them, talking to them and handling them a tad when they "loose" mom and are too freaked out to walk the 20ft back to her, lol!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 19, 2012)

What's your other ewe up to?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 19, 2012)

Sooo...has the other ewe lambed yet?? We haven't had anymore lambs for a week now and I NEED more babies - even if they aren't mine.


----------



## secuono (Mar 19, 2012)

Nah, she and the ram went out of the barn to nibble more grass. But I do keep finding her laying down. Now it's too dark to see, but maybe I'll wake up to more lambs! Hopefully this time, my pony won't be the first thing they see before they are fully out...lol.


----------



## secuono (Mar 20, 2012)

Nope, nothing yet..


----------



## secuono (Mar 22, 2012)

She's just messing with me!!! Really pink and waddling around, probably laughing at me, too.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 22, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> She's just messing with me!!! Really pink and waddling around, probably laughing at me, too.


Serves you right for calling yourself "Forever Farm"


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## secuono (Mar 22, 2012)

There's an S at the end, not just "farm."


Well, the others are doing well, bouncing around and being...lamb-like I guess.


----------



## secuono (Mar 24, 2012)

She had twin boys while I was away at a swap!!!!
One is white and the other is black w/white markings. We are keeping the black w/white from this ewe. The only girl from my 1st ewe we are also keeping. =p

I was able to sell 5 chicks, 3 rabbits and one rooster. So I got myself a little "good job" gift. The buff Silkie.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

Never seen a purebred Babydoll come out with those colors (didn't even know it was possible)...

Congrats on your 250% lambing rate


----------



## secuono (Mar 24, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Never seen a purebred Babydoll come out with those colors (didn't even know it was possible)...
> 
> Congrats on your 250% lambing rate


I've seen mix color lambs, but it's never "pointed" style like he is. I was so surprised and I knew I had to keep him. Wether or ram, he is just so pretty! 
Usually they are spotted or "cow-like" and not like this guy! 

Pics I found online.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmmm...very interesting. I wonder how the breeders were able to get spotted sheep if they are purebred? It would be interesting to know if any of the other down-type breeds have spotted genetics, or if they were completely bred out of them.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good job! So cute


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 26, 2012)

Very cute looking babies 

Liz


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on a very successful lambing season!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 26, 2012)

Too cute!!!!  Congrats


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2012)

They are a bit hunched over and not wanting to move too much today. But it is cold, hoping they will perk up as the temps go up. Don't have a little coat for them, supposed to rain tomorrow or the next day, don't want them to get sick if I don't get the coats off in time.


----------



## Gracie9205 (Mar 26, 2012)

Those lambs are adorable


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 26, 2012)

> Don't have a little coat for them, supposed to rain tomorrow or the next day, don't want them to get sick if I don't get the coats off in time.


They should not need coats. i am sure they will cuddle up to each other and/or the mama. Their natural coat may not be as thick as it will be when they grow but should still keep them warm 

Liz


----------

